# Truss Bridge frames?



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi all, 
Is there a thread in relation to "Truss Bridge" style frames?
I've been told that when the Iver Johnson patent lapsed that many manufacturers produced such designs and I was wondering how many variations on said theme there are, and is it possible to date from these subtle differences?
I've been in France this past weekend and have purchased a complete machine with such a frame.
It's French, but it's not a "Labor" machine,
It's a "Cycles Morot".
I’ll post pictures tomorrow when I'm home, it's stuck in the back of the car at the moment along with other goodies.
I was just wondering if anyone could enlighten me whilst I'm on the ferry home?
Many thanks,
Darren.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 25, 2018)

I don't think there was much patent defense going on in the bicycle business back in the early days.
It seems like every manufacturer made bikes that pretty much looked just like the next guys.
Truss bridge frames included.
I saw a French one posted on eBay last week, and it looked very similar to the American type of the same period.
Even though Iver Johnson is known for that type of frame style, were they in fact the first manufacturer to begin using it?
I kind of doubt it.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...s-a-catalog-of-information.86643/#post-544269


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I don't think there was much patent defense going on in the bicycle business back in the early days.
> It seems like every manufacturer made bikes that pretty much looked just like the next guys.
> Truss bridge frames included.
> I saw a French one posted on eBay last week, and it looked very similar to the American type of the same period.
> ...



I think some manufacturers' were pretty adept at chasing people through the courts actually, or at least the implied threat to do so was enough to deter most.
Can you recall the French example that was for sale?  I've only ever seen "Labor" examples before; saw a roadster example being ridden yesterday!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2018)

bricycle said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...s-a-catalog-of-information.86643/#post-544269



Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> View attachment 829275



Thanks!


----------



## Duchess (Jun 25, 2018)

Being French, unless Iver Johnson held a French patent (and protected it, assuming French patent law is like the US), it wouldn't matter whether they had one or not.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a 1921 Columbia truss that needs a new home.


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 25, 2018)

bricycle said:


> I have a 1921 Columbia truss that needs a new home.



If only I could sneak that one indoors too!
Lol!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 26, 2018)

bricycle said:


> I have a 1921 Columbia truss that needs a new home.




Pics Bri ?


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Here's a bunch of photos of what I've acquired, have included some details for your perusal, any thoughts and information appreciated.....




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
A few more photos to follow.....


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Sadly the saddle and tyres may not be useable!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
I feel the caliper brakes may be later additions.
Handlebars have an old welded /brazed repair.


----------

